
Elon Musk's Boring Co Tunnel Uses 100 Year Old Rollercoaster Tech - mimixco
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/vintage-roller-coaster-fans-see-familiar-tech-elon-musk-s-n951311
======
mimixco
Why does anyone think a 7 passenger Tesla in a tunnel is more efficient than a
metro? Even airport people movers hold more than this.

~~~
cannedslime
Was that really part of the plan to make transport more efficient? It seems to
me that the plan is to make subscription based shortcuts for tesla owners, I
might be wrong though.

Isn't there some regulations regarding passengers in tunnels? The tunnel is
deathtrap without emergency access...

